# Phương án khắc phục khuyết điểm ngôi nhà thiếu tính riêng tư



## nguyenvy321 (16/11/21)

Phương án khắc phục khuyết điểm ngôi nhà thiếu tính riêng tư Để giải quyết vấn đề riêng tư cũng như đảm bảo được ánh sáng, các KTS đã thiết kế những bức tường ở hình nan quạt ở mặt tiền ngôi nhà. Khi làm nhà, ai cũng muốn Căn hộ Belleza của mình có mặt thoáng rộng để đảm bảo ánh sáng và lưu thông không khí. Nhưng thoáng đến mức có 3 mặt nhà thì cả 3 đều là mặt thoáng, mặt tiền lại là đường giao thông lớn như ngôi nhà dưới đây chắc hẳn lại khiến nhiều người đau đầu. Bởi một ngôi nhà dù hướng đến sự thông thoáng đến đâu thì cũng phải đảm bảo được an ninh, riêng tư cho gia chủ. Thế nhưng chuyện gì cũng có cách giải quyết. Dù nhiều nhược điểm nhưng với ý tưởng sáng tạo của các KTS Bán căn hộ Belleza, ngôi nhà này vừa đáp ứng được nhu cầu sinh hoạt, vừa đảm bảo được sự riêng tư cần thiết. Cụ thể đối với ngôi nhà này, các KTS đã thiết kế những bức tường hình nan quạt ở mặt tiền. Những nan quạt với tính năng chính như là những lam thông gió lớn tạo ra sự riêng tư và đồng thời cung cấp ánh sáng trong suốt các thời điểm trong ngày. Mặt tiền ngôi nhà được xây thành những nan quạt ấn tượng, bên trong là tường kính cường lực. Cửa chính của ngôi nhà thiết kế ấn tượng. Kiểu thiết kế này đảm bảo được sự riêng tư, tầm nhìn và độ thoáng cho ngôi nhà bất cứ thời điểm đêm hay ngày. Đặc biệt mặt tiền còn được trồng thêm cây xanh để giúp ngôi nhà mát mẻ, riêng tư và gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn. Không chỉ sở hữu ngoại thất độc đáo mà nội thất của ngôi nhà cũng rất ấn tượng. Tầng 1 bao gồm không gian bếp - khách - ăn và phòng ngủ chính của bố mẹ. Về màu sắc, ngôi nhà lựa chọn gam màu be với nội thất gam trung tính, mang đến cho không gian sự bình yên, rộng rãi. Không gian tầng 1 thoáng đãng và ấn tượng với nội thất màu trung tính nhưng ấn tượng. Đặc biệt trong nhà còn có một ghế treo để lũ trẻ trong nhà có thêm chỗ vui chơi. Bộ bàn ăn nhỏ xinh, vừa đủ dùng. Từ trong nhà, bạn Bán căn hộ Belleza quận 7 sẽ thấy rõ tác dụng của những bức tường hình nan quạt và sự thay đổi luồng sáng vào trong ngôi nhà vào những thời điểm khác nhau. Tổng quan khu bàn ăn và bếp nấu. Tầng 2 của ngôi nhà là phòng cho bé, phòng tắm và phòng giặt. Căn phòng này cũng được thiết kế theo phong cách tối giản thường thấy của Nhật Bản, đảm bảo sự thoáng đãng và rộng rãi để các bé thoải mái chạy chơi. Tầng 2 thiết kế tối giản và thoáng đãng với nhiều không gian để trẻ nhỏ vui chơi. Khu vực phòng tắm được thiết kế kính mờ.


----------

